# Hydraulic Chainsaw for Front Loader



## RockyHill

Any recommendations for hydraulic chainsaw to use with tractor front end loader?

Finally, Jeff is ready to give up the "him in the loader bucket with me driving the tractor" limb trimming practice. Not glad that he doesn't feel as agile balancing chainsaw in the sloped sides of a loader bucket with Nervous Nelly operating the tractor but we survived to be able to make that change. There has also been a long wooden extension for loader bucket with electric chainsaw that was difficult to maneuver but thinking it might be time to go to a 'store bought' outfit.

Have seen the Limbenator and another brand at the farm machinery show and wondering if anyone has first hand experience along these lines.

Shelia


----------



## Vol

I am thinking mlappin has experience with the Limbinator Sheila.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike

I am building my own. Bought a Stanley hydraulic saw off ebay. Just gotta fasten it to a pole, make a hinge and mount it all to a skidsteer Q/A plate... Should work well...hopefully....


----------



## Thorim

Just watched some video on the Limbinator and was impressed. I have run hydraulics saws and pruners out of a bucket truck and skidder and they were a pain lol

http://www.tractorsaw.com/ go to the product section and click on RT Saw nice but expensive lol


----------



## RockyHill

need the tractor saw on a long arm to reach limbs

Shelia


----------



## 8350HiTech

PaMike said:


> I am building my own. Bought a Stanley hydraulic saw off ebay. Just gotta fasten it to a pole, make a hinge and mount it all to a skidsteer Q/A plate... Should work well...hopefully....


I plan on the same. Already have the lifting pole for the skiddy so I need the saw. If you lived a little closer we could almost make one out of what we have!


----------



## PaMike

There is a little more to it than just the pole...gotta hinge it so you don't overload the saw....

Picked the saw up for $150 on ebay. I figure around $300 and I should be able to have it built...

I got too many projects. Need to find somebody to fab stuff on the side for me. We have a full fab shop here at work,but no time...


----------



## Farmerbrown2

I looked at the tractor saw. I could just see some weekend warrior around here with an old tractor no rollbar getting killed with that thing. Look's dangerous as hell to me .


----------



## RockyHill

finally found the archived pictures of the wooden contraption with the electric chainsaw . . . this system has been dismantled and repurposed [Jeff said something to the effect that hoped someone didn't see this and harm themselves trying it]

It did work, just not well - 'nuff said 

Shelia


----------



## Thorim

Guess I am old school as these are the tools I used when I need to trim trees


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> I am thinking mlappin has experience with the Limbinator Sheila.
> 
> Regards, Mike


We actually own a Limbhog, basically the same thing but uses a gauge heavier materials than the Limbinator.

Have nothing but good things to say about the Limbhog, works best on a skid steer for maneuverability, might gain some height on a loader tractor but won't be as handy. Have our receiver mounted on a rock bucket so you can look thru the bucket while working.

Last we knew the owner of Limbhog was sueing Limbinator for patent infringement, the Limbinator owner is a former employee of the Limbhog owner.


----------



## RockyHill

Thanks. Will look at the Limbhog again.

Another good reason to add a skid steer to the fleet but probably will made do with tractor loader for now.

Shelia


----------



## bluefarmer

http://baumalight.com/incisor/en/

This is what I would like to have for my backhoe, no extra hydraulics!


----------



## deadmoose

bluefarmer said:


> http://baumalight.com/incisor/en/
> This is what I would like to have for my backhoe, no extra hydraulics!


After looking at that I had to check my powerball ticket. No dice. Looks efficient.


----------

